# Need decals for Firestone Super Cruiser



## leeemerson76 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a ca. 1950 Firestone Supercruiser (Monark.) Does anyone know where I can get water-transfer decals for the Firestone graphics? The bike was originally red with white graphics.

Thank you very much,

Lee


----------



## wave1960 (Jul 9, 2009)

*If you have pictures*

Of what you need I know someone who can reproduce to water slide decals.


----------



## leeemerson76 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Pictures will be posted....*

I will post pic's tomorrow, but right now only the tank has graphics. Perhaps someone can provide a picture of what the chain guard decal should look like?

Thank you,

Lee


----------



## timmyc (Jul 12, 2009)

*Firestone Decals*

Hello...I would be interested in these also...


----------



## wave1960 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Here is a link*

A link from this site




http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=4102&highlight=decals&page=2


----------

